# Solved: Windows Media Player File Associations



## daphne630 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello. When I click on a tune, on "play" or "play all", Windows Media Player doesn't open automatically. I have to open it manually, choose a tune and play it. It's been like this for about one year. I've found a few threads but unsolved, does it mean the lost windows media player associations is a gone matter and there's no way to solve it?
I seldom listen to music on my computer, anyway it'd be great to see all programs (Windows Media Player) run smoothly like I've just bought my laptop.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Go to start/default programs and make sure media player is set as default
and all the default associations are set for the program.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

In WMP 11 you can go to Tools > Options > File Types tab and click Select All > Apply > OK.

It might be slightly different if you have WMP 12.


----------



## daphne630 (Jan 12, 2011)

I don't see File Types Tab in WMP 11. 0.6002..


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

It must a difference between Windows XP WMP 11 and Vista WMP 11.

Try the method leroys1000 described and see if that works.


----------



## daphne630 (Jan 12, 2011)

Yes, I tried, Default Programs - Set Default Programs - Windows Media Player - Set this program as default. When I click on "set this program as default", it doesn't redirect me anywhere. "This program has all its defaults." But when I click on "Choose defaults for this program", I see the list of files, everything is checked and alright.
Audio Preview or how it's called to the right (a small window with a note sign inside) works.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Try this: http://grok.lsu.edu/article.aspx?articleid=5770


----------



## daphne630 (Jan 12, 2011)

It didn't work... The player is gone forever. Thanks anyway.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

daphne630 said:


> The player is gone forever.


I'm not sure what you mean by that, but if you want to try a different media player get VLC media player, it plays everything.


----------



## daphne630 (Jan 12, 2011)

I can't install anything at least now because of the other issues. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Where is the music coming from? Your hard drive or the Internet?

What's the format? MP3?


----------



## daphne630 (Jan 12, 2011)

Mainly from CDs, some come from Internet. MP3 and wave files. It's not a problem to delete all music.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Open your Windows Media Player.

Click Tools > Options > File Types

Make sure all file types are selected.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Oops, sorry, that was already posted above in post #3.


----------



## daphne630 (Jan 12, 2011)

There's no such a button in Options. Default Program is ok.
Plug-ins - Options - Library - Configure Sharing - Share files is unchecked.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Are you trying to run the music directly from the CD? If so, make sure AutoPlay is enabled for your CD drive.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

daphne630 said:


> There's no such a button in Options. Default Program is ok.
> Plug-ins - Options - Library - Configure Sharing - Share files is unchecked.


Do you have Windows Media Player 11 or 12?


----------



## daphne630 (Jan 12, 2011)

Windows Media Player 11.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't think we're looking at the same thing.

Do you see something like the following?


----------



## daphne630 (Jan 12, 2011)

Yes, I see. The tab "File Types" is missing.
Control Panel - Default Programs - Set Associations. Here .wav and mp3 are opened by Windows Media Player. I rechecked it.
What if I uninstall the player?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Because Windows Media Player 11 is directly integrated with the Vista operating system, it cannot be removed and reinstalled like other programs. ​
Technically speaking, the only way to reinstall WMP 11 is to reinstall Vista. This will reinstall all of the components of Vista, which includes the integrated media player.


----------



## daphne630 (Jan 12, 2011)

I see just:
*Library* *Plug-ins* *Privacy* * Security DVD Network*
*Player* * Rip music* *Devices Burn Performance *


----------



## daphne630 (Jan 12, 2011)

This scares the hell out of me, I'd better not touch Vista.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

If you're lucky, a *sfc /scannow* can help.


----------



## daphne630 (Jan 12, 2011)

I don't know if I have Vista DVD... "One caveat: you need a Windows CD or DVD to enable SFC to make repairs." An ordinary empty CD/DVD?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You need the CD/DVD with Vista on it.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Installing the far superior *VLC Player* would be a lot less trouble...


----------



## daphne630 (Jan 12, 2011)

Ok, I'll try the VLC player if it doesn't take much space.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

You shouldn't need the CD/DVD to run sfc /scannow on vista or windows 7.
They both have the files on the hard drive.
Due to user account control,you need to right click the command prompt icon and select run as administrator.
Running sfc /scannow runs the system file checker and repairs any
corrupted system files it finds.
You should be fine running it as it does not affect your personal files and programs,
and could very well sort out your problems.


----------



## daphne630 (Jan 12, 2011)

Anyway I'd think on this... I'm afraid to run sfc/scannow.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

If you do run it,remember ther is a space
between sfc and /scannow.


----------

